# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  کمک برای ساختن فرکانس

## saz20120

سلام

دوستان میخوام با بسکام یه کد بنویسم برای ساختن فرکانس 38 کیلو برای فتو ترانزیستوز 1738.باید چیکار کنم؟ا؟

----------


## farzadsw

با استفاده از تایمر ، باید وضعیت یکی از پینهای میکرو روتغییر بدید . تایمر رو طوری تنظیم کنید تا هر 1/38000 ثانیه (تقریبا 26 میکرو ثانیه ) وقفه ایجاد کنه و توی زیر روال وقفه حالت اون پین مورد نظر رو تغییر بدید . البته وقتی از بسکام استفاده میکنید در واقعیت مثل محاسبات شما نخواهد شد و باید مقدار لازم (سرریز تایمر)برای تولید فرکانس رو با سعی خطا بدست بیارید. اسمبلی قایل محاسبه هست.

----------


## saz20120

مرسی دوست عزیز.
میشه یه نمونه سورس رو برام بزاری؟

----------

